# Help Wanted In Ca.



## ASD (Jun 24, 2006)

help wanted Burlingame ca. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

S & C Tree Service is a full service tree care company with experienced, skilled, knowledgeable, and courteous staff and state-of-the-art equipment that allows us to complete projects in a safe, efficient and timely manner.
S & C Tree Service also offers a mobile grinding service for larger land clearing projects and waste reduction. 

we are currently looking for people to join are teem. are office is located in Burlingame ca. 
we are primarily a land clearing out fit but also have a residential tree care devision

we are currently looking for

tree climber's / fallers

foremen / crew leader

estimator

truck drivers ( CDL class A )

if you would like to join are teem please contact us at 

[email protected]
or call 650-342-5811


----------



## ASD (Jul 21, 2006)

still looking


----------



## ASD (Jan 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 7, 2007)

*sounds tempting.can't believe you haven't got a bite.*

i'd do it but i don't think i could deal with the gun laws and your cost of living is probably no better than CT.


----------



## NickfromWI (Jan 8, 2007)

That's like a 6 hour commute, otherwise I'd look in to it.

Best of luck in your search!

love
nick


----------



## ASD (Jan 8, 2007)

hornett22 said:


> i'd do it but i don't think i could deal with the gun laws and your cost of living is probably no better than CT.


we have picked up 2 guys but we are looking for more.


----------



## Davey Dog (Jan 18, 2007)

What are you looking for in a climber??

I Have my own gear and a few saws.. I am close to you and might be interested in relocating. Jeremy Howe

Cell # 831-359-5572


----------



## Mtnman4ever (Jan 28, 2007)

Are youi looking for a a good faller ? I can drop just about andthing with a good crew. nothing is too big . 
How much an hur benifits and is temp work possible ? 


Rick


----------

